# Getting out of mud- any tips?



## Bengal (Aug 13, 2010)

Tried to move the van from its storage on a friends lawn yesterday. 1 hour later after trying old bits of carpet under the wheels with no success, only managed to get off the grass with a tow from a friendly 4wd. I now know not to drive a 3.5t beast on wet grass. The friend's wife commented that Rapido was not a good name for a van going nowhere. Does anyone have advice on how best to get going again if stuck on muddy grass? 

thanks in advance.

Bengal


----------



## batchpatch (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi 
I always carry my milenco grip mats with me they have got me out of many difficult situations mud and sand.


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes we also have some grip mats that we bought from one of the shows

Michele


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

A lot of people use old plastic bread trays, just remove sides etc and gives a useful and lightweight solution, there are several other purpose made mats etc, I have also used rubber mats from most supermarkets £2 each or so, keeps the mud down as well

Chris


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Next time purchase a rear wheel drive based MH and your chances on wet grass will be better.
C.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I wan't to say that Clive

Loddy


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

CliveMott said:


> Next time purchase a rear wheel drive based MH and your chances on wet grass will be better.
> C.


Whilst I agree entirely with Clive's advice above, especially if twin wheeled at the rear, it doesn't help with the existing problem, until you change the MH. :wink:

As mentioned earlier, bread crate bases, and if you cut them in half length ways, you can edge your way out of trouble by driving onto the next two lengths, stop, and bring forward the last two lengths, etc, etc.
If no crate bases, try using second gear (or even third gear but slipping the clutch slightly as well). None of this advice is any good, if you have already dug yourself in though. 8O

I once advised a site warden at Rutland CP that the pitch he wanted to put us on would result in us getting stuck, and damaging the pitch trying to get off on the Sunday. "That's is where you will be pitched" he retorted. On Sunday morning with grip mats in place (failed miserably), several MHF male members heaved and pushed until eventually we got the front wheels onto tarmac. Excellent stuff.

Now then, normally I would pop into reception with my tail between my legs, and apologise for causing any damage to the warden's nice grass pitch...........but I didn't. Rita handed in the gate pass and we drove off for him to discover the damage later. Nowadays, I do my very utmost to avoid driving onto a wet grassy pitch.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

These grip mat thingys then. do you park on them and then drive off as quickly as possible and then walk back for the mats? Where do you get them?

I stay on a lot of CL's and this is a problem. Usually I just get the nearest tuggers 4x4 to help which they are usually only too happy to help.

the other thing I try and do is if the field is slightly sloping. I try and park in such a way that when I move off Im heading slightly down hill which seems to help.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

We always park the front wheels on the mats when on grass, as when the van is in use, it generally sinks in a bit (must go on a diet!). it just gets us moving a little to start with and hopefully keep going :roll:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Barry the old trick is to attached the mats to the vehicle with a short rope and when you get moving you drag the mats with you, saves the long walk back

Loddy


----------



## Finnmark (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi ,

If you drop your tyre pressure so as to give more area on the mud/snow/ice,this works a treat,only draw back is that you have to get to a garage pretty sharpish and top your deflated tyres up,

Chris


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

CliveMott said:


> Next time purchase a rear wheel drive based MH and your chances on wet grass will be better.
> C.


In my opinion its the tyres that are more important.
We have a rear wheel drive MH but the tyres are useless summer ones with no tread whatsoever running from side to side(conti vancos).

Get some good winter tyres, as we are doing shortly.

Paul.


----------



## moby56 (Sep 16, 2010)

When using mats put them under wheels when you arrive use minimum revs when driving off when the van moves just keep it going again without too much revs until you reach suitable surface worked for me the other week in Oxford, and no damage to the pitch 8) 8) 8)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Where do you get em then and how much.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I know, I know, shutting the stable horse after the horse has bolted but someone had to say it so why not me?

I agree tyres are very important. I have seen snow chains on a front wheel drive Fiat coachbuilt at Stratford extracate itself when us in our rear wheel drive Sprinter needed a tow out by the tractor. Embarassing or what!

But the ideal (excluding snow chains) has already been covered if not a 4X4 based MH then one with twin driven rear wheels so that its a 6X4.

C.


----------



## Finnmark (Nov 12, 2010)

coppo said:


> CliveMott said:
> 
> 
> > Next time purchase a rear wheel drive based MH and your chances on wet grass will be better.
> ...


Hi Paul,

Look at these,

http://www.nokiantyres.com/products

I live 650 kms north of the arctic circle and these are what we use,they are "the dogs b******s"

Cheers Chris


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Finnmark said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Look at these,
> 
> ...


Trouble is Chris, according to their website, there is only one supplier here in the UK, and that is in Lower Dicker, near Hailsham, East Sussex. :? :? :?

Jock.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

CliveMott said:


> Next time purchase a rear wheel drive based MH and your chances on wet grass will be better.
> C.


Why? 

Surely it depends in which direction you are trying to go.

FWD and RWD are as interchangeable as going forward or backward.

Most off-road driving centres will advise you to try and reverse out of mud in the first instance anyway.

Best advice is as above. Always prepare in advance by using some sort of pad when occupying a grass pitch. No matter what the conditions as they can change in a very short time.


----------



## Bengal (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the good advice.

I guess I should look into better tyres. I will buy a couple of the Millenco mat jobs as suggested & use them before I get moving on grass (and drop my previous preferred method of digging 2 holes with spinning wheels).

Bengal


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> CliveMott said:
> 
> 
> > Next time purchase a rear wheel drive based MH and your chances on wet grass will be better.
> ...


Firstly there is more weight over the rear wheels and so the friction force is greater.
I would certainly park on the mat if in doubt. (or if you can leave the driving wheels on the road.
Getting out backwards is probably because you are driving over your old track
The important thing is not so much to slip the clutch as not to slip the wheels. If you can see the wheels press the clutch the moment you see any slip. This is because sliding friction is a fraction of static friction. A high gear and very very delicate touch is best. When we lived in Uganda we got plenty of practice getting out of mud!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi Finnmark
I am about 10 miles away from Lower Dicker, but there is no name of dealer showing on the link. Will try and find it and get a quote and post it up for everyone.

cabby


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

What about these.
Grip-Track.

http://www.griptrack.co.uk/content/grip-track-action

Look good to me and I purchased a set but I have never had the need to use them.
I did get stuck a few years ago and I found the yellow mats less than useless and led me into a false security situation.
I wouldn't bother with the mats if I were you.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

those rubber matts from the cheap shops help too....

but as mentioned dont pull 3.5t out PUSH it , and if the drive wheels sink.

just use bottle jack on suitable strong cut off piece of scaffold board , then when wheel lifted place matt under will packing.

seriously as its from storage I`d get [2] long scaffold boards to drive the camper onto ..... very strong and will take theweight no problem . Just leave in place for your return.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*

Hello,

Buy some winter or M+S Tyres.

There are plenty available and plenty of places to buy them. With regards to Nokian Tyres, I have tried 2 sets and both wore out incredibly Fast. Would not buy them again.

Try some Flaken/Toyo Japanese tyres

Or some Michelin (watch the price) Goodyear (DON'T buy Goodyear Cargo Vector M+S) or Maybe some Continental.

Conti and Mich make some good Budget Brands too. Matador as an example

Try Mytyres.co.uk

The suggestion that FWD is RWD in reverse is correct, of course. 
But not good if you are up against another vehicle, wall or hedge. Even more useless of a suggestion if you need to climb a mountain pass (all the way in reverse - Magic Idea!).

Buy Winters and you are highly unlikely to get stuck, need mats, bread crates or snow chains. I speak from experience of FWD and RWD.

TM


----------



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi

We've been stuck a few times, but managed to get the "site" tractor to pull us out......however when parking on grass we usually make sure we can be pulled out forwards as we don't have a towing eye or anything substantial enough to pulled out from the rear.

We haven't bought any of these rubber mats yet, but will be getting some in the New Year for some winter camping......not sure if they work but are the most substantial mats we've found and can be cut into sizes to suit.....

http://www.grassmats.co.uk/grassmats-23mm-thick-38-p.asp

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Heres the griptrack by a different name and £20 cheaper.
http://www.towsure.com/product/17015-Grip_King_Anti_Slip_Track


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> CliveMott said:
> 
> 
> > Next time purchase a rear wheel drive based MH and your chances on wet grass will be better.
> ...


I drove up a track where only tractors should have gone at Snellys place last new year, the mud was upto the rims. I putthe van in reverse and took my foot off the pedal, the van just reversed straight out. I was most surprised as our old Transit stuck on damp grass. It may have been the fact that the Alko tag chassis spreads the weight better but I was pleasantly suprised.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

use the jack to lift each wheel up one at a time and slip a plank or board underneath the tyre then lower the jack & repeat until all four wheels are sitting on timber 

you will need some wood under the jack to spread the load & stop if from sinking

do all four wheels not just the front because often the rears have sunk a little & the fronts slip trying to pull the rears out.



remember not to rip your friends lawn apart!



Some times a couple of hand fulls of small stone chippings are enough
thrown under the drive wheels.


Snow chains will probably get you out but make one hell of a mess of the lawn


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Mud*

When we had a front wheel drive and had no option but to park on grass, If we anticipated rain we saved and collected newspapers.
Before attempting to drive away put the newspapers as tight under the front wheels as possible, front or rear. 
Then very slowly drive onto the paper and away. 
I think the idea is the wheel pulls the paper under itself, also the paper will absorb a certain amount of the water.
I don't mean just one Daily Mirror but several broadsheets (Telegraph).

Once the drive wheels have spun you have had it they will be full of mud and you have slicks.
This has worked for us when we have had people around us struggling.

Steve


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I used to attend Championship and agricultural shows regularly when showing the dogs and have been towed off many a time.   

What I learned was to carefully pick your spot in the first instance. Secondly, reverse gear is often lower than first gear. I was able to go in reverse when I could not in forward gear. Thirdly, take no notice of some spotty youf telling you where to park, make your own mind up.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I remember seeing ages ago something that pushed onto the drive wheels in the same way a caravan electric mover thingy does. One rough metal wheel each side but connected by their own solid axle, a lever moved them from a travel position onto the tyre when you needed more traction. So they locked both drive wheels so they could only turn at the same speed, overcoming the diffs urge to allow only one side to spin.

Don't you think its a little weird for so many people to set off aiming for what they probably know to be a wet soggy field in a rear heavy but front wheel drive vehicle on rubbish treaded narrow tyres fully acepting they probably will get stuck!

Even more weird that apart from an expensive 4*4 system or only going where theres hard standing there isn't much choice!

A gap in the market, or just one of those things?!

Lime is often used to firm up wet clay surfaces, the landowner may not appreciate it though 

Jason


----------



## ruffingitsmoothly (May 1, 2005)

We always carry some of these that have been cut down

























Regards Pat


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

ruffingitsmoothly said:


> We always carry some of these that have been cut down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Problem is no one sells em, so you,ve got to acquire them so to speak.

Paul.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

coppo said:


> Problem is no one sells em, so you,ve got to acquire them so to speak.
> 
> Paul.


Hi Paul,

If you can visit a large bakery, sometimes they have broken ones to be thrown away, if they are not recycling them. Two bases, will make up four tracks.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

JockandRita said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> > Problem is no one sells em, so you,ve got to acquire them so to speak.
> ...


Ok cheers Jock, i,ll have a look around, i suppose its a matter of biding your time, if you wait long enough i,m sure they'll come along :wink:

Problem is, whilst waiting for some broken ones we'll have to get towed off another 10 times 

Paul.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Careful!!

Nicking bread baskets is a serious crime apparently! 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-95333-days0-orderasc-0.html

Towards the bottom of page one and then some.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

coppo said:


> Ok cheers Jock, i,ll have a look around, i suppose its a matter of biding your time, if you wait long enough i,m sure they'll come along :wink:
> 
> Problem is, whilst waiting for some broken ones we'll have to get towed off another 10 times
> 
> Paul.


In six and a half years Paul, I've never been towed off, and pushed off only the once. :thumbleft:

A lot of it is about observing the terrain. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

I got a couple of heavy-duty rubber "honeycomb" scraper mats in a B&Q sale - I think they were about £10 for two. They were wide enough to cut down the middle to make four grip mats if necessary/preferred.

I've not had to use them (yet) but they look more than capable of doing the job.

Mike


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

JockandRita said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> > Ok cheers Jock, i,ll have a look around, i suppose its a matter of biding your time, if you wait long enough i,m sure they'll come along :wink:
> ...


Someone once suggested that i was too tight to pay for proper hardstanding sites in the winter and it serves me right for going on grass CL's, what cheek :lol: :lol:

Don't know what they mean Jock.

Caroline says i,m that tight i squeak when i walk. 

Paul.


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

The best things are called planks - trees grow them for free. They dont sink in mud and they are as long and wide as you like. There is a rumour that they will level your van up as well. Fancy that!


----------



## squibnocket (Apr 4, 2009)

Two bags of cat litter, one under each tyre, wardens may not appreciate this but aparently it does work :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

squibnocket said:


> Two bags of cat litter, one under each tyre, wardens may not appreciate this but aparently it does work :lol:


So, apparently, does a bag of cement powder! 8O


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> So, apparently, does a bag of cement powder! 8O


That would be the equivalent to lime then!

1st google result

"to mix cement (or in some cases fly ash or lime) with soil and cause the properties of the soil to become more like the properties of a soft rock"

from

http://cigmat.cive.uh.edu/content/conf_exhib/99_present/13.htm

and if you're really bored;

http://www.highwaysmaintenance.com/lime.htm

There are companies out there with hugely specialised machinery to finely and evenly mix a lime/cement substance into a suitable soil to produce quite a firm base.

Jason


----------

